# AHHHHH, HELP????!!!! >.<



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, so my friend has had her ACNL town for a while now, and has quite a lot of procress. She has a lot of her dreamies. 

Recently she just got a dog. A golden retriever pure bred. 

She remembers bringing the loose cartridge downstairs.  And now she can't find it. 

We have looked in a lot of places. But still have not found it. 


Do you think it's possible her dog.....ate the game???!!


Me and her are both freaking out about this. She's already had her game corrupted once, and she seriously dosnt need it to be eaten.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think anyone here can help you with this.  We can't exactly search your friend's house for you. It's possible that the dog could have eaten the game or just played with it and left it somewhere. If you think the dog ate it, you should call a vet as soon as possible since that could cause problems for the dog.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 26, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I don't think anyone here can help you with this.  We can't exactly search your friend's house for you. It's possible that the dog could have eaten the game or just played with it and left it somewhere. If you think the dog ate it, you should call a vet as soon as possible since that could cause problems for the dog.



Agreed. Anything could have happened, and you can't really be sure until you get the dog checked by the vet. My dog chewed up my DS charger several years back, they tend to do that kind of thing.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I don't think anyone here can help you with this.  We can't exactly search your friend's house for you. It's possible that the dog could have eaten the game or just played with it and left it somewhere. If you think the dog ate it, you should call a vet as soon as possible since that could cause problems for the dog.



I know you can't look around the house xD


I'm just wondering if your dog has ever ate 3DS games. Then we wouldn't panic so much lol.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 26, 2015)

You should more worry about the dog eating a game cartrigde and take the poor dog to a vet than the game.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> You should more worry about the dog eating a game cartrigde and take the poor dog to a vet than the game.



No, I am still worrying about the dog xD

I'm just wondering about this. Me and my friend were going to start searching through her poop 0-0


----------



## himeki (Mar 26, 2015)

eww poop. I would take the dog to a vet _immediately_


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> eww poop. I would take the dog to a vet _immediately_



Remember, I still don't know if she ate it. Next time I go to her house we will look everywhere....


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 26, 2015)

is the dog acting weird? if it is it maybe could have eaten it . the poor thing


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> is the dog acting weird? if it is it maybe could have eaten it . the poor thing



I'm not sure, I havnt been to her house in a while. 


><


Anyways, I should lock this now since it's getting off-topic.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 26, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> No, I am still worrying about the dog xD
> 
> I'm just wondering about this. Me and my friend were going to start searching through her poop 0-0



Okay, though it`s unlikely that a dog eats a plastic cartridge, because it`s not so tasty. Try to ask the family members, maybe mom just cleaned up the house c;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Okay, though it`s unlikely that a dog eats a plastic cartridge, because it`s not so tasty. Try to ask the family members, maybe mom just cleaned up the house c;



Ok I will ask. 


(I would lock this if I could but I can't so....)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 26, 2015)

Ironically, there's a Golden Retriever in this game named Goldie.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I know you can't look around the house xD
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if your dog has ever ate 3DS games. Then we wouldn't panic so much lol.



It's possible for dogs to chew plastic things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> No, I am still worrying about the dog xD
> 
> I'm just wondering about this. Me and my friend were going to start searching through her poop 0-0



If the dog ate it and chewed on it, I doubt it's going to come out intact. Instead of waiting to do that, take the dog to the vet. If she did swallow the cartridge or chew on it, plastic pieces may have broken off and could end up hurting her.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 26, 2015)

I honestly doubt the dog ate it. The closest it could do to "eating" it is just chewing it up and leaving it somewhere. I'd suggest taking the dog to the vet just in case it really was eaten


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 26, 2015)

Hirosuka said:


> I honestly doubt the dog ate it. The closest it could do to "eating" it is just chewing it up and leaving it somewhere. I'd suggest taking the dog to the vet just in case it really was eaten



Good News!! She found the game! The dog did not eat it!!


----------



## Jermex13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well yay i guess


----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Good News!! She found the game! The dog did not eat it!!



Where was it?


----------



## roseflower (Mar 26, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Good News!! She found the game! The dog did not eat it!!



Good news indeed c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 27, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Where was it?



Her Mom found it and put it in her gamboy games case 0-0

Anyways, I'm so happy everything is ok!!


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

My dog ate my kingdom hears slot... luckinly nothing bad happened to her and she pooped it out
but yeah dogs can do that
my dog even steals my weed
fml


----------

